# Tresspass laws in Idaho and Wyoming



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

What are the laws for tresspassing while fishing rivers in Idaho and Wyoming? If you stay in the water or within the high water mark are you OK? Is it like Utah's laws where you cant stand in it just float through?

Thanks,


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Idaho is up to ordinary high water mark if the river is navigable. (they have their own state test) 

Wyoming is floating only.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Idaho is up to ordinary high water mark if the river is navigable. (they have their own state test)
> 
> Wyoming is floating only.


Do not mess with Wyoming access laws- they can make it pretty ugly on you.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

All a landowner needs in Wyoming is a fence acoss the river, no sign required.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> All a landowner needs in Wyoming is a fence acoss the river, no sign required.


indeed, which is why you really need to pay attention to where you are going, i crossed a fence that was down and had the weeds grown over it and never even knew it was there. the guy came out and told me i was trespassing, i apologized went to leave but he then let me fish because i was so polite... point of the story, they really dont even need a fence, just some type of land marker.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> All a landowner needs in Wyoming is a fence acoss the river, no sign required.


Not exactly. No fence needed, you must know where you are at, the property lines. The Green and North Platte rivers in Wyoming are good examples. The checkerboard area along the Union Pacific Railroad in Wyoming is another example. Same goes for hunting, naturally....no fence or sign required by landowner.

Also remember, you can't tie a watercraft to a fence, post, or an overhanging tree limb. I got a warning for that one.


----------

